# Three kids in the backseat of a Subaru Outback?



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

DH and I need to get a new car, and we're thinking of getting a Subaru. I just did an archive search, and from the looks of it, the Forrester has a slightly narrower backseat than the Ouback. My kids are 2.5, 5, and 12. My 2.5 year old rides in a Britax Marathon, my 5 year old rides in a Graco Turbo Elite booster, and my 12 year old rides on the seat of his jeans. Can I seat two kiddos in car seats and an older child in the back seat of an Outback safely and comfotably? I would really appreciate hearing from mamas who own or have experience with late-model Outbacks.







Thanks!

ETA: My 2.5 year old will probably be big enough to move to a booster in the coming year, so I'm willing to put up with reduced roominess in the short term as long as my 12 year old has enough room to ride safely and comfortably.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I can fit 3 kids in the backseat of my outback, but it's tight. We have a graco nautilus and an evenlflo big kid booster - both outboard. Then one kid in the middle with no car seat.

Did you mean to say your 2.5 will be ready for a booster soon? They can't ride in a booster until at least 4 years of age, and it's really best to stay harnessed until 5 or so. Maybe you meant a combo seat like the nautilus that can transition to a booster later on?

Anyhow, I would guess the Marathon and Turbo booster (we have used both in another vehicle) would fit outboard and your 12 yr old could squeeze between the two, but it would be easier if you had a seat less bulky than the Britax.


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, by "soon," I mean within the next couple years. We keep our cars for a long time, so I'm considering our long-tern needs as my kids get bigger and their car seat needs change. My 2.5 year old will be in the Britax for a while yet. I go by height and weight when choosing car seats rather than chronological age. My 5 year old just moved from her Marathon to the Turbo a couple weeks ago, so I'm not in a hurry to get my 2.5 year old out of hers. I might go ahead and look for a convertible less wide than the Marathon. A Radian, maybe?

I currently drive a Saturn sedan, and with the Britax and the Graco in the backseat, I cannot fit a third passenger back there. Saturns were not known for their spacious interiors, so pretty much any vehicle will give me more room in back than my Saturn.


----------

